

Laravel 4.0 Released - stormpat
https://github.com/laravel/laravel

======
peterarmstrong
There's also a Laravel 4 book released today. It's Laravel: Code Bright
(<https://leanpub.com/codebright>) by Dayle Rees, a member of the Laravel core
team.

It's the featured book on the Leanpub homepage (<https://leanpub.com/>) right
now, and it's doing really well.

(Disclosure: Leanpub cofounder here.)

~~~
T3RMINATED
the Minimum is too expensive... i got the Jeff book instead... thkx however :)

~~~
peterarmstrong
Yeah, I forgot to mention <https://leanpub.com/laravel-testing-decoded> which
is an oversight on my part! Laravel 4 is #1 and #2 on Leanpub for the past
week, just because of today!

------
stormpat
As of now the official 4.0 docs are still on <http://four.laravel.com/>

------
wesley
<http://new.laravel.com/>

------
hmart
Another book released today: Laravel Testing Decoded, by Jeffrey Way -
<https://leanpub.com/laravel-testing-decoded>

------
Narretz
I really liked the static method shortcuts Laravel has for almost everything.
Too bad it's almost as slow as Symfony, because it uses so many of it's
(great) components.

~~~
dan1234
Does anyone have any benchmarks?

I've only made a couple of sites using Laravel but I actually really like it
and haven't hit any performance bottlenecks yet.

------
bgaluszka
Personally I like to follow coding standards when writing app in given
framework, so I always start with looking at what they look like and I find
that very often there is something that I personally find off e.g. in lavarels
case they use tabs for indentation or classes have braces in the same line as
class name, but not methods. Other than that project looks great!

~~~
T3RMINATED
I dont understand... L4 follows the standard... your standard however must be
off. Also PHP-Fig has recommended tabs over spaces.

~~~
Shorel
> Also PHP-Fig has recommended tabs over spaces.

Great! I have always ignored that part of the spec. Tabs rule.

------
codedungeon
If you haven't tried Laravel 4, now is the TIME!

------
Kiro
How does this compare to other PHP frameworks?

~~~
diggan
It's very easy to get going with and to learn.

It has good documentation (available here[0] for version four) and the code is
filled with comments if the documentation isn't enough.

It uses "Eloquent ORM" which makes it so easy to handle data with Active
Record.

RESTful controllers makes it easy to handle the request.

And much more, which is why you need to read the documentation to understand
why it's different.

[0] <http://four.laravel.com>

------
TheRubyist
Troll

~~~
krapp
Who let you into the PHP party?

------
T3RMINATED
The fonts are very hard to read on the webpage, how to fix this? maybe text-
rendering will help?

------
T3RMINATED
No HTML::script :(

~~~
krapp
I never liked html-generating methods anyway (it makes escaping more
difficult) so personally i'm quite happy if there are fewer of them.

